# HELP PLEASE! One Eyed One Horned Flying Purple People Eater.



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

I want to be a version of the One Eyed One Horned Flying Purple People Eater.

Maybe a glam version? OR gorey glam???

The song says that the One Eyed little monster landed on earth to be in a rock and roll band. (He actually has a solo at the end of the Sheb Wooley song and blasts it from the horn on his head.) AND he ate PURPLE people, not that he was purple. However, it's my understanding that you are what you eat, so he probably had some purple tint to his skin/fur and had an interest in the color purple (not the movie) and therefore had a tendency to WEAR purple.

I am having trouble with the ONE HORN and ONE EYE part. Naturally. HELP!

Here's what I've collected so far. Dress, wings, monster hands, teeth, blood to drip out of my mouth, wig, and jeweled eye patch. Still waiting for the furry legwarmers and cuffs and the mutilated hand. Undecided on the horn and eye. 

So, questions are:
Should I go all the way and get the cyclops woochie?
Has anyone ever worn this woochie?
What other horn options do I have?
Any thoughts/suggestions?










I have not bought this yet:



































Legwarmers were bought with matching cuffs for the wrists.



































I have not bought these yet:









THANK YOU so much for taking a look!!!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I would go for a mix of the two. And I beg to disagree that he ate purple people, but that he was purple. If he wasn't you would have to assume what he ate also then flied.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

My father did a mod on a similar woochie cyclops prosth. several years back, to make the eye move. Subtle but freaky. I've done similar horns out of clay. Cheaper than buying 'em. I think if you stick with the eyepatch, you have the 'one-eye' thing down and don't have to do the prosth. I hope you post pics of the completed costume. Sounds great!


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Haha, Yubney... I hear the purple thing has been a debate for a while. Here's the verse that makes me think he ate purple people:

"I said Mr. Purple People Eater, what's your line
He said it's eatin' purple people and it sure is fine
But that's not the reason that I came to land
I wanna get a job in a rock and roll band"

Whoa, props to your dad, piraticalstyle, for making the eye move! I think the cyclops prosthetic would look amazing, but not too sure about how to drive. Since I really can't fly with those wings.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I think with some of those facial appliances you cant see and thus have to be led around? I like this horn  Halloween Costume Horns Latex Unicorn Horn: Halloween Costumes

I think the eyepatch would be cute, maybe add some purple/black feathers somewhere, like in your hair or a collar of feathers? You can buy large boas just about anywhere, even michaels. You can paint the horn a different color if you want, but if you want glam I wouldnt get the woochie eye, hehe, unless you want people to think you are a real one eyed monster  hehe


----------



## Locust (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry, I don't really have advice on this. I just wanted to post to say I think this is a creative and unique idea! Something I haven't seen done before.  If you do the woochie (the face pieces is what you mean, correct?), you'd really only need the top half, since if you do the bottom half, one could argue, you have more than one horn.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Kittyvibe, I have seen that horn you posted before. It's latex, so maybe I could paint it purple. Or like piraticalstyle says... I could make my own out of clay. I guess make it hallow but seal the bottom. Hopefully it wouldn't be to heavy to glue.

And I have been thinking about getting a purple fur bolero or capelette. Maybe add feathers to the wings.

Yeah, Locust, I think that bottom horn on the woochie prosthetic is pretty gross. I'm not even sure the top horn comes with that prosthetic. I may just order it and see.


----------



## foxykita143 (Oct 15, 2009)

I think the purple fur bolero would be really cute with that costume. Oh and I love your idea, by the way, very cool. In my opinion, I love the glam direction your going with this costume, so I would say dont even mess with the prosthetic. Not that I am against it, but personally I dont think it flows with the other pieces. I would love to see how this turns out, be sure to post up a final picture!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Just remember, that one horn has to be hollow, so you can play rock n' roll music through the horn in your head.

Gee-hee-hee!


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

What a great Halloween!!!

Friends of ours had a Halloween themed wedding on Friday Oct. 30th and then John and I went out on Halloween night, so I actually did two different versions of the ONE EYE idea: patch and prosthetic.

On the 30th with the patch. I also changed wings because the others were so big that I had trouble sitting.


















With the prosthetic on Halloween night. It was so large, we had to cut a bunch off of it. PLUS, the eye was covered, so I cut the eye out and glued a dark brown colored tulle underneath so that I could see out, but you couldn't see my eye.









John and I going out.









Working on my makeup. I only had to do one eye! And I'm wearing the red werewolf contact.


----------

